# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Beekeeping courses Scotland 2011

## Sophie

Hello, Does anyone know of any planned beekeeping courses in Scotland? I'm based in Glasgow and am finding it difficult to get the information online. I'm really keen to experience being around beehives and see if it's a hobby for me so any advice appreciated...

----------


## Calum

I know of holidays in Germany or South Tyrol where you can have a lovely holiday and do a weeks practical course!  :Smile:

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Have you contacted a local bee association?  A list with names is published on the main SBA website.

----------


## Troutnabout

Me and my son are booked onto the Intermediate Beekeepers course being run by Grahame Sharpe on the 15th June at Auchincruive.  Is anyone else going?  Had to cancel my attendance, important stuff to do at work and cant get the time off.

----------


## crabbitdave

Hi there, Am finding it hard to get any info about courses in my local area of armadale if any one could help it I would be very greatfull  :Smile:

----------


## Trog

Hello Dave, and welcome!  Your local association secretary is Mark Purrett and his contact details are on this page: http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk...tml/local.html.  He should be able to help.

----------


## gavin

Hi Dave

I rather suspect that you may have had a different Armadale in mind.  If so, your local secretary is Peter Steven:

porrsteven[at]yahoo.co.uk

Peter is secretary of the Edinburgh and Midlothian Beekeepers Association.  Don't be put off by the name, its also has members from West Lothian.  They have had most of their beginners lesson for the year although there was a beginners apiary visit last weekend or the one before.

Is there any chance that we chatted a couple of hours ago over an observation hive?  If so the fellow I was talking about was loitering in the little tea tent, and stays not in Broxburn but Bathgate:

http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/me...?53-alan-riach

If you want to get in touch you could send Alan a Private Message via his account here.  The system should send him an email copy.

hope that helps

Gavin

----------


## crabbitdave

Hi there, and thanks everybody for your help am really looking forword to getting the chance to do a coarse and some hand's on there's only so much book's can teach me thanks again  :Smile:

----------

